# Does anyone know what this piece is called?



## Cgoede2 (9 mo ago)

It’s 5 1/2 inch and has curves on both sides, I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's probably something the trim carpenter made and not something you can get in the store. If you have a router you might purchase a cove router bit and make your own. Without dimensions it's difficult to say which size bit. Best guess from looking at the picture it looks like a 1/2". Craftsman 1/2" Cove Carbide Router Bit 64235 1/4" Shank FAST SHIP! E50 45325721414 | eBay


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

Looks like a plastic batten. Fake wood molding from a big box store.


----------



## JohnGi (May 9, 2019)

Might be an older chair rail molding.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

agree with steve, just a piece of moulding made in a shop, profile on both edges.


----------

